# dragon fly



## Ian (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey,

Caught this magnificent dragon fly yesterday, and just had to snab it cus I knew I would get some good shots out of it. Here he is:






















Cheers,

Ian


----------



## gotmantids (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are great shots; what camera do you use ?

Mine can't do close-ups very well.


----------



## Jolt (Jul 8, 2005)

My Mantis just ate a magnificent dragon fly


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a nikon cool pix 5200, excellent cameras. Ty by the was cynthia  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are awesome Ian!

Now I want a new camera :evil:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 8, 2005)

That was a nice HUGE dragonfly!!! You have a quick hand Ian!!


----------



## gotmantids (Jul 9, 2005)

No prob Ian, good thing; my dad has that very same Nikon Coolpix model.

I'll have to convince him to let me borrow it for me to snap some pictures.

Thanks!


----------

